# Liquid Logic Freeride 57



## shortbus

Hey CKS, 

thanks for the post, I've seen the footage of this boat and it looks great, looks like a boat for the intermediate playboater or old schooler, (me) still in cartwheel mode. So, that said, how easily does it throw down? I have trouble with the new boats bouncing, (doing what they are designed to do) from end to end and miss the smooth,, stable sliciness of the days of the ACE and EZ. Anyway, a little insight would be appreciated. I am definitely a LL guy and was waiting for something like his to show up.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Theophilus

I think you should bring it down to Demo Night at the Pikes Peak Whitewater Club on the 1st. Just sayin.


----------



## mattihill

Looks awesome! Can't wait to get into it. I like to see LL not taking the path to the generic playboat shape that can only loop, big wave. i like a boat that can cartwheel and just be fun and different.


----------



## iapowderhawk

when will this boat be in stores?


----------



## ckspaddler

We are expecting our first shipment to arrive the 3rd week of June!


----------



## mokelumnekid

When we gonna see a proper review of this baby on CKS Blog ;-) Be nice to have a detailed and insightful blow-by-blow of this vs. the Varun, Fun and Fuse. The Varun and Freeride are very few and far between where I live in the PNW- nice to get some beta.


----------



## DaarrnIt

this boat and it's red counterpart were at CKS's demo sale near the end of the season. Red is now mine, and I love it. I'd spent a fair amount of time in a Fun on the animas and really enjoyed it, but have always been a fan LL boats.

As it was near the end of the season when I picked this up I only had it out on the Ark a couple times through the bottom of Browns, Parkdale, and a few places between. Love it love it love it.

It could just be the difference in my skill level since I last had a Fun out, but this boat feels more stable to me than a fun, will roll up like a champ (and throw you over the other side if not expecting it), and if you get that baby on it's edge it will pull you into an eddy so fast you may come away with whiplash.

I am very pleased with this boat, and as always, love the badass outfitting (altho mine is sporting a happy feet bag *gasp*)

would still love to see a review from the pros at CKS, but those are my thoughts


----------

